# fat guy on a bike?



## m_fumich (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm no small fella. Will 2.125 tires support the 360 I'd need them to carry? Would I need a balloon tire bike with 3" tires or should I just pull the engine out of a Honda Shadow and add pedals?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2013)

oh, I think you'll be ok. this is Mike, if he can ride, you can ride...


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2013)

LMAO........Sorry I can't answer that question since bike tires don't have a load rating. I would be concerned about all the other components first and then the tires. Forget about a Huffy or Murray built frame. LOL  Spoke gauge, axles, hubs, bearings, frame, tubes and tires all should be considered when carrying that payload. I know a Schwinn American Heavy Duty with S-7's, a springer and 2 speed auto can take a 250 LB payload with no problem. Just don't hit a curb though.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 14, 2013)

You can buy a Racycle.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 14, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> You can buy a Racycle.




That's a pretty cool ad





To answer your question, I have no trouble riding any of my bicycles, and I weigh in the neighborhood of ~280.
Even the old wooden rim singletube tire bikes show no stress.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2013)

of course if you don't want to take any chances you should get a Huffman Super Streamline...


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 14, 2013)

I tried buying a middleweight a few years ago. With the tires up to pressure, the rims still touched the ground when I sat on it. I'm not worried about the bike breaking. I'm worried about squishing the tires. I'll probably get a balloon tire bike that will take 3" tires.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 14, 2013)

He is a poultry 525 pounds: The tires and frame seem to be holding up fine  




There are some things that a fat person should avoid: The motorcycle refused to go one step further


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> I tried buying a middleweight a few years ago. With the tires up to pressure, the rims still touched the ground when I sat on it. I'm not worried about the bike breaking. I'm worried about squishing the tires. I'll probably get a balloon tire bike that will take 3" tires.




with the new tires you can go as high as 60psi.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (May 19, 2013)

*Tires*

I'm in the 380 pound range and I suggest you get some of the Kevlar belted tires from Worksman bicycle company and a Worksman rear wheel, you don't need to upgrade the front tire or wheel unless you really want to. They offer them in a single coaster hub, a drum brake freewheel hub and I heard they have a 3 speed hub. I've laced up a few of those rims for myself with Nexus 7 speed coaster brake hubs (you'll have to drill out the spoke holes in the hub to fit those 11 gauge spokes). The Nexus 7 speed hub is used in new Schwinn tandems, and they hold up just fine.


----------



## Rustafari (May 19, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> of course if you don't want to take any chances you should get a Huffman Super Streamline...




How do you suppose they kept that bike from falling over?  Or maybe all of those guys are balancing on it.  But none of them have their hands in the air like they are walking on a tight rope. Hehehe.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 20, 2013)

*my thoughts on this photo ......*



Rustafari said:


> How do you suppose they kept that bike from falling over?  Or maybe all of those guys are balancing on it.  But none of them have their hands in the air like they are walking on a tight rope. Hehehe.




Before Photoshop they had the bike IN FRONT of the board they are all standing on ... lol


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 20, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Before Photoshop they had the bike IN FRONT of the board they are all standing on ... lol




I was just gonna say the sameeeeeee thing.... Old sxool photo trick.....BUT the tires do look mashed down... Hmmmmm


----------



## Larmo63 (May 20, 2013)

Get a Schwinn. They are the best bikes and the strongest too.


----------



## Real Steel (May 20, 2013)

A Columbia Newsboy Special.  That thing is tough!

1962.  Balloon tires.


----------

